# Maggie's Bookshop - Sell Me Your Truth [poetic, nu-metal, rapcore]



## maggiesbookshop (May 25, 2012)

Hey guys, 

We recently released our first videoclip! We did all the work (camera, editing, etc.) ourselves. We are a poetic rock/nu-metal/rapcore band from the Netherlands. Please check out this video for our song "Sell Me Your Truth" if you have the time.



Opinions would be appreciated!

Greetings Maggie's Bookshop


----------



## Loomer (May 25, 2012)

Sorry dude.. I can see the idea behind this, I like the idea of the lyrics, but this is really pretty terrible. The heavy parts just don't work, and the English diction of the vocalist needs some work if you want all the lyrics to come through. I'd be flat out embarassed to play in this band. 

Oh god, and now the funk guitar break hit. Yikes...


----------



## maggiesbookshop (May 25, 2012)

Okay, although I don't agree with some points (obviously), I respect your opinion. Thanks for watching man, appreciate that!

Cheers


----------



## JazzandMetal (May 30, 2012)

I dig it! Reminds me of Rage Against the Machine and Linkin Park.


----------



## jeremyb (May 30, 2012)

I dig it too, nice work man!


----------



## JamesM (May 30, 2012)

I like. Great video too.


----------



## maggiesbookshop (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks all for watching!


----------

